# Scales



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Just wondering what small scales people are using to weigh their shots, I had a spillage mine got wet and went crazy, they have now dried out and seem ok but is anyone using a set the can cope with a small spillage?










Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Usually 0.1g up to 2kg

My portafilter weighs 363g alone - with dose it's 378

Consider scales you can weigh dose, re-tare then weigh shots


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Brewista scales, which can be picked up for £30, are splashproof.

Cheapy ebay ones are £5 each so you can use those and just replace if they go kaput.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> The Brewista scales, which can be picked up for £30, are splashproof.
> 
> Cheapy ebay ones are £5 each so you can use those and just replace if they go kaput.


Mine are the £5 eBay ones it's just annoying when they break midway through pulling the shots. What size are the Brewster scales will they fit under the portafilter on the drip tray of my Rancilio Silva?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, easily in most cases, quite slimline


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Plus 1 on 2kg/0.1g scales for the reason Glenn said - tare the whole PF and basket before grinding into it = simples! Although finding some that you can rest a PF handle on can be tricky if you use spouts. There have been some ingenious brackets and holders made (I'm amazed they aren't being 3d printed actually).

Mine were £6 on ebay. Then when I soaked them I got some for £12 that are basically the same - D'oh!

Works ok with a naked.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I use cheap ebay ones, but these (my second set) have a plastic tray base to stop 'splash back' from the rocket. Haven't had any leakage, however don't have a bottomless yet, so no gushers!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@hotmetal

An aluminium pf tray from @Snakehips would be a whole lot easier to rest a portafilter on, spouts or not.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't weighed what goes into the portafilter for a long time as still single dosing, although hoping to change to a on demand later this year, or a major


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good point about Snakey's tray. I would like one but I thought he'd run out of them?

For spouts El Carajillo made something pretty plausible from an off-cut of network trunking IIRC. Was ages ago but I always intended to have a go at it. Have asked my mate who installs networks to get me a bit (otherwise you have to buy 3m of it LOL!) I could make myself a tray as well for what it is but again, I don't want 1200x800 ally sheet in the garage just for a bit 4x6!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Good point about Snakey's tray. I would like one but I thought he'd run out of them?


 @hotmetal I have found a plate lurking at the back of a cupboard.

PM me your postal address and I will get it off to you.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, there he is, you've come to the rescue for many a forum member!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Plate is in the post!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Look at that for service, spot on mate!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Plate is in the post!


That was quick! Top man! I've just bunged a couple of quid to the forum. You're a gent.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Just ordered these which are £4.51 of ebay, waterproof (checked with the seller as well) and go up to 2000g in 0.1 increment. May be a while to come as they are from China...


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Just ordered these which are £4.51 of ebay, waterproof (checked with the seller as well) and go up to 2000g in 0.1 increment. May be a while to come as they are from China...


Call me a cynic, but... Bet they are not


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Just ordered these which are £4.51 of ebay, waterproof (checked with the seller as well) and go up to 2000g in 0.1 increment. May be a while to come as they are from China...


I'm not aware of any claim to be waterproof but prior to getting the new Brewista scales, I used a set of the above for coffee related weighing for 5 years and they proved to be very reliable.

They are still in the cupboard as Brewista backup.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> Call me a cynic, but... Bet they are not


Call me hater, but Brewista scales aren't rated either.


----------



## dillonmr (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a hario V60 scales that I use for dosing and pour overs, and got a acaia lunar for pulling shots - works great


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you do not mind splashing out a few quid, these are both beautiful and practical. Lets you put any style of pf into the holder and onto the scales you can tare and weigh output

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ecm-tamper-station.html


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

....have one of those but not too clever with a naked


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Just ordered these which are £4.51 of ebay, waterproof (checked with the seller as well) and go up to 2000g in 0.1 increment. May be a while to come as they are from China...


The top 'may' be waterproof, but the main problem is getting water on the drip tray, this then creeps into your battery part and kills them, as i have had happen to a couple of sets.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> The top 'may' be waterproof, but the main problem is getting water on the drip tray, this then creeps into your battery part and kills them, as i have had happen to a couple of sets.


so, E61 compatibility design fault

I remember being quite surprised by the sudden vent of hot water when I tried a E61 machine. I'm used to all that going on behind the scenes and going straight into the drip tray via secret subterranean tunnels.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yup, it dumps the water to close to the scales.

Guess you could adapt the drip tray if you had the gear...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Check this out.

Maybe don't dismiss the cling film/poly bag possibility until you've tried it???

I have three of the prototype platforms available if any one would really want to give it a try.

Dimensions suit Verona, get away with it on Rockets, does not suit L1.

No good with Acaia scales as they are too high.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the cheapy ebay ones as well, had them a while and not had any problems (though the La Pavoni doesn't make any mess) even when used on the Classic with a naked.. I did however pout them in a sealable plastic sandwich bag and have drenched them a few times with channelling/spritzers. You can see them in this vid...





 Having to use digital kitchen scales for the V60 though, they are pretty good tbh as they go to 1 decimal place which is accurate enough for me to weigh water in - I still use the small ones to weigh the coffee dose though.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> The top 'may' be waterproof, but the main problem is getting water on the drip tray, this then creeps into your battery part and kills them, as i have had happen to a couple of sets.


To be honest, I have had a set go this way as well. I never expected them to be totally waterproof but maybe they will be a little bit better than the £5 ebay ones I had. The Hario's are totally waterproof just too high to sit on the drip tray of the Gaggia (although sticking a shot glass under the solenoid pipe and removing the drip tray then using them is an OK work around.


----------



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, i read through this forum and couldn't find what i was looking for. I want a new set of scales for £30 which measures in 0.1g up to at least 1kg and has a timer on it. Any ideas?


----------

